# Help!!!! Fastback Serial #



## Driftpr (Apr 4, 2021)

Just pick this Schwinn Fastback serial on the rear “ DD23023” any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2021)

Haa haa haa!!!! It's not what Pat's serial look up site says, that's for sure! That's a April 68 stamped number.


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 4, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Haa haa haa!!!! It's not what Pat's serial look up site says, that's for sure! That's a April 68 stamped number.



Thanks Do you know which is the first year on fastback?


----------



## fatbike (Apr 4, 2021)

Driftpr said:


> Thanks Do you know which is the first year on fastback?



1966


----------



## nick tures (Apr 4, 2021)

wow thats clean


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 30, 2021)

Sweet, nice grab


----------

